Ask HN: Is the default sorting of comments on HN set to 'new' and not 'best'? - doorbellguy
======
wyldfire
No I think it's scored like the stories are in that new comments get a bonus
to get to the top but as they age they're weighted on upvotes.

~~~
doorbellguy
That makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the info

------
DoreenMichele
If you click "new," you get the new stuff sorted by newest.

If you click "Hacker News," you get the current "best" according to whatever
algorithms decide that.

If you click "lists" at the bottom of the page, you get some other options,
like most active discussion.

